# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Nam châm chì để xây dựng danh sách email

## Tony Pham Pham

Email vẫn là một trong những tài sản mạnh mẽ và có giá trị nhất của bất kỳ doanh nghiệp trực tuyến nào. Bước đầu tiên để xây dựng danh sách email là cung cấp một hình thức đăng ký trên trang web của bạn.
Nhưng chỉ đơn giản là cung cấp một hình thức đăng ký. Sẽ không kiếm được cho bạn một số lượng lớn người đăng ký hầu hết thời gian. Bạn phải sáng tạo hơn một chút so với điều đó để kiếm được nhiều đăng ký cho danh sách email của bạn. Và đây là nơi mà nam châm chì đi vào.
Một nam châm chì là gì?
Một nam châm dẫn là thứ mà bạn cung cấp miễn phí để đổi lấy một địa chỉ email. Nó có thể là nội dung hoặc thông tin. Hoặc thậm chí một cái gì đó như truy cập vào bạn và kiến ​​thức của bạn.
Nói cách khác, đó là thứ có giá trị cho mọi người trong đối tượng mục tiêu của bạn. Trên thực tế, nó rất có giá trị đối với đối tượng mục tiêu của bạn. Họ sẽ sẵn sàng cung cấp cho bạn địa chỉ email của họ để có quyền truy cập vào nam châm chính.
Nam châm dẫn đi kèm với nhiều tên khác, như ưu đãi đăng ký, nâng cấp nội dung, miễn phí và nhiều hơn nữa. Nhưng tất cả đều có chung mục đích là kiếm cho bạn nhiều địa chỉ email hơn. Nếu bạn muốn tạo khách hàng tiềm năng trực tuyến, bạn cần phải có một nam châm dẫn.
Làm thế nào để một nam châm chì phù hợp với quá trình bán hàng?
Nói tóm lại, quy trình bán hàng trực tuyến cổ điển diễn ra như sau:
Nhận lưu lượng
Tạo khách hàng tiềm năng
Nuôi dưỡng dẫn
Biến khách hàng tiềm năng thành khách hàng (hay còn gọi là bán hàng).
99% khách truy cập trang web lần đầu chưa sẵn sàng để mua. Nếu bạn không nhận được địa chỉ email của họ. Bạn sẽ gặp khó khăn khi đưa họ trở lại trang web của bạn sau khi họ có thể sẵn sàng mua.
Có nhiều cách tạo ưu đãi làm mọi người đăng ký vào danh sách email của bạn, hãy tìm hiểu thêm các phương án tại Phần mềm gửi email marketing

----------

